# "ЕВРОМЕД"- ОМСК



## Андрейк (24 Дек 2015)

Хотелось бы почитать отзывы о нейрохирурге Пирогове В.П. в МЦ ,, ЕВРОМЕД" .  Кто лечился или оперировался?


----------



## Aless (13 Фев 2016)

Живу в Омске и, учитывая заинтересованность в поиске качественного лечения позвоночника, слышу впервые эту фамилию. В евромеде есть Ларькин нейрохирург. О нем хорошее мнение по городу. Я была на консультации только. Понравилось.


----------



## Андрейк (15 Фев 2016)

Интересно.!А я на сайте "евромеда" узнал , что там  Пирогов.


----------



## ВераН (15 Фев 2016)

*Андрейк*, здравствуйте! Изредка приходится обращаться в Евромед. Кто там сейчас за нейрохирурга, не знаю. Два года назад был Ларькин-младший. У него я консультировалась по своей проблеме и его совет был решающим в принятии решения лечится оперативным путём. Он ответил на все мои вопросы, в том числе глупые, развеял мои страхи и сомнения. В общем консультация мне тоже понравилась))) Правда на операцию я поехала в другое место))), т.к. оперироваться в Евромеде очень дорого
Кто сейчас в Евромеде за нейрохирурга надо узнавать в справочном.


----------

